# Point and Shoot camera 6-7k



## mobileN00b (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi guys,

Can you suggest a good point and shoot camera in the 6-7k range?
Main purpose is to take snaps, so the image quality should be excellent that this budget can buy and of course, ease of use matters.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 4, 2011)

Bro if u dont have any specific requirement I would say go for this deal


Buy Canon PowerShot A1200 (Silver) Digital Camera at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

The cam have good reviews all over...and if u buy from that link and use coupon 
'rcomlb1' then u will get that deal in Rs.5233 only
with free accessories
Transcend 8GB SD Card + 4GB SDHC Card + Battery Charger + Camera Case


----------



## mobileN00b (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks sujoyp for your input.But it has got AA battery. I would prefer Li-Ion.
Hows Canon IXUS 105?

hi guys can ne 1 suggest me some other cams in this range. I can also increase my budget by 1-2k if any VFM/ worthy digicam model is available(I prefer canon).
What is the difference between the canon Power shot and Ixus models feature and image quality wise?


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 6, 2011)

Have a look at these.
Nikon CoolPix S3100 (Black) Digital Camera
 This is the best one which fits ur bugdet and it is the best deal u can get

or if u want to increase ur budget then u can try this

Sony CyberShot DSC W570 (Black) Digital Camera


----------



## insaneYLN (Sep 7, 2011)

The special offer for the Nikon CoolPix S3100 at Letsbuy looks enticing!

Flipkart has the camera for the same price but less enticing offer!
Flipkart.com: Nikon Coolpix S3100: Camera

All the best.


----------



## mobileN00b (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you guys for suggestions. Nikon coolpixs3100 looks promising on various reviews but the image quality is not as good as Canon. What do you guys think of Canon Ixus 115HS priced at INR 9200/- 

Should I prefer Canon Ixus 115 HS over nikon coolpix 3100? 

Which is a better VFM?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 9, 2011)

Canon Ixus 115 HS is way better than nikon coolpix 3100.


----------



## mobileN00b (Sep 9, 2011)

thank you guys for your inputs... I got a canon IXUS 115 HS for INR 9209/- . Lets check how this baby performs.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 9, 2011)

u extended the budget to 9+ great  ...congrats


----------



## mitraark (Sep 26, 2011)

I am thinking of buying the Canon A3200 , any other better alternative ?


----------

